# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Mislim da je gotovo...

## frka

Moram ostaviti trag o ovome...

Nakon više od 28 mjeseci, mislim da smo završili s dojenjem... Već neko vrijeme znam da moramo prestati jer sam odavno trebala početi piti lijekove koji su zabranjeni za vrijeme dojenja, ali jednostavno nisam mogla... Nisam mogla gledati suze u tim tužnim očima i slušati "mama, samo minutu" pa sam trpila bolove i odgađala liječenje... Neutješno je plakala kad bih joj odbila dati navečer ili po noći, a do samog se kraja noću budila najmanje 5 puta. I evo, prošli je tjedan bila bez mene na moru i kad se vratila, nisam joj više dala... Malo je negodovala, ali niti približno prijašnjem neutješnom plakanju pa sam odlučila ustrajati jer znam da ćemo se vratiti na staro cjelonoćno nacicavanje ako samo jednom popustim... I evo već par dana prespava cijelu noć i samo malo njurga kad joj odbijem dati navečer i ujutro. I napokon spavam nakon gotovo 2,5 godine... Ali ne mogu si pomoći - beskrajno sam tužna... Nisam mislila da će dojenje prije odlaska na more biti posljednje jer nije bilo naznaka da će se uskoro primiriti i prihvatiti da mora prestati.. A sad kada je, ne smijem propustiti tu priliku jer zbilja moram početi s terapijom... Ali ne mogu si pomoći - osjećam se kao da mi je ukraden taj posljednji put i oproštaj od te prekrasne veze između nas dvije... Tim mi je gore jer postoji mogućnost da neću imati više djece i ponovo osjetiti tu nevjerojatnu povezanost... I tako sad ja neutješno plačem, ali i radujem se zbog tako divnog i dugog staža...

I na kraju, moram se zahvaliti savjetnicama za dojenje - bez vas ne bi ni bilo tih divnih 28 mjeseci  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

daj, frka... kakvo plakanje  :Heart: 
28 mjeseci je cijeli jedan mali život!
ta veza koja je nastala dojenjem samo će se pretočiti u neki drugi odnos, u neki drugi oblik koji ćete vas dvije smisliti...

----------


## Anemona

frka, samo hrabro, imate prekrasan staž i apricot je u pravu, sada ćete pronači nešto drugo, samo vaše. :Love:

----------


## mayato

Ne daj se frka...prekrasan staž ste natukle...proći će tugs...kad sve zbrojis i oduzmeš i hladne glave razmislis znaš da je bilo i vrijeme,mislim i zbog lijecenja i nespavanja...

----------


## alef

Joj, razumijem te sasvim. Ja se evo jos borim s odlukom o potpunom prekidu, bas zbog onog sjaja u ocima kad ugleda sisu i onih suza ako mu ne dam... Radimo na drugoj bebi i mada se sve cini ok, nikako da ostanem trudna, a kako je sin dojio zaista puno i cesto ove dvije godine, mislim da bi dojenje moglo biti razlog sto jos nista nema. Imala sam jednu biokemijsku u drugom mjesecu prosle god i otad nista. 
Uspjela sam ukinuti dnevno dojenje zadnjih desetak dana, bilo je lakse jer kad je zabavljen necim ne trazi. Zelim prekinuti sasvim, ali nikako odluciti da kazem da je kraj...

----------


## Jurana

Plakala sam i ja par dana  :Love: 
Nemam više tužnih uspomena, samo lijepe.

----------


## pomikaki

prepadoh se već po naslovu da su neki bračni problemi  :Grin: 
super staž, znam da su te malo emocije stisle, ali nije za plakanje  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Frka, rasplakala si me.

----------


## andreja

draga nemoj se žalostiti...
  :Love:  
dijete će naći neki drugi način kako da bude još malo povezano sa sikom. Naime mi ne dojimo 2mj,al je zato aktualno draganje sike...
  :Grin:

----------


## anasti

:Love:

----------


## koksy

Glavu gore i budi ponosna na taj predivan dojenački staž! Željela bi se samo osvrnuti na dio gdje kažeš da nije bilo oproštajnog podoja. Mislim da ga rijetko ko ima jer dojenje najčešće prestaje ili spontano od strane bebe ili mama tako odluči ujutro nakon previše neprospavanih noći. I kao što su cure rekle, tuga će proći, naći ćete nešto novo, samo vaše. :Love:

----------


## frka

Hvala vam, žene drage  :Heart: 

Zadnje dvije noći je bilo i malo plakanja (pomikaki, došlo mi tada da bih radije da su neki bračni problemi u pitanju  :lool: ), ali držimo se...

I sad ću, da se malo oraspoložim, jednu  :pivo: za naš staž !

----------


## anasti

ma svaka čast na dugom dojilačkom stažu! živila! :pivo:

----------


## sss

Čestitam na odrađenom stažu  :Smile: 
I bilo bi dobro da se promijeni ovaj turobni naslov teme, svaki put me štrecne kad ga pročitam. Moj prijedlog: Dojenje je gotovo - idemo u nove pobjede  :Smile: , tako nešto...

----------

